# Funnel Cloud em Silves - 29 Abril 2011



## ecobcg (29 Abr 2011 às 14:35)

Hoje, por volta das 13h, formou-se uma trovoada a E aqui de Silves. Ao observar a trovoada, apercebi-me do inicio da formação de uma funnel cloud, que ainda se manteve alguns minutos, e que apesar de parecer que ia desaparecer logo ao início, depois voltou a crescer e "quase" que tocou o solo.




Aqui fica o video:


----------



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 14:40)

Espectáculo!


----------



## actioman (29 Abr 2011 às 14:40)

Mais um registo incrível do Algarve! 
Vocês de há uns dias para cá estão em todas! 

Interessante o facto de estar quase a recolher o funil e depois volta repentinamente e com mais intensidade, foi um quase quase tornado!  

Obrigado por mais esta pérola!


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2011 às 15:50)

Grande registo ecobcg


----------



## Redfish (29 Abr 2011 às 17:24)

Excelente

ecobcg sempre em alta


----------



## ecobcg (29 Abr 2011 às 20:40)

Obrigado a todos!

Tive a sorte de ter olhado no momento certo, senão tinha passado sem ninguém dar por ela...


----------



## actioman (29 Abr 2011 às 22:51)

ecobcg disse:


> Obrigado a todos!
> 
> Tive a sorte de ter olhado no momento certo, senão tinha passado sem ninguém dar por ela...



É aquele "feeling" ou "6º sentido meteorológico" que alguns têm. Levando-os a estar a observar o local certo no momento preciso.
Isso não se aprende, é algo que vem por acréscimo quando há uma grande entrega a alguma coisa! 

Obrigado ecobcg!


----------



## squidward (30 Abr 2011 às 00:18)

Grande registo ecobcg

Hoje foi o dia das _funnel clouds_


----------



## amando96 (30 Abr 2011 às 13:36)

Porque é que não se chegou a transformar? será por ser uma região montanhosa? 

Belo registo, até me faz pensar se não houve mais mas não houve ninguem para as ver


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2011 às 13:38)

Registo interessante


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Abr 2011 às 14:04)

Excelente registo ex-visinho  

Atmosfera ao mais alto nivel um pouco por toda a parte!!


----------

